# Location hunting.



## JCFarnham (Oct 11, 2011)

Right, I have a specific image of a location in my mind, and I'm looking for somewhere that would fit the requirements. This is of course a request that could only be answered properly by someone from England [since that's where I'm setting this project], but it doesn't really matter depending on how knowledgable you are.. or think you are  I kid, I kid.

What I need is an area of wilderness one could visit in the vacinity of a city like London or similar, similar to Heath or Moorland, or some where between that and a light-medium wooded area. I need such an area to use as the habitat of some Fae in my Faebound project [see brainstorming for more information, but basically Fae cannot live any where with people who don't believe in the supernatural... so pretty much only wilderness, but that can be handwaved if necessary with "large groups of pagans" or something of the sort]. Somewhere you could visit easily but far enough away from civilisation that its just over the "too far to travel, to stay for less than a full day" barrier, is ideal.

I can think of some areas of Hampshire or Essex that might fit the bill.. but I don't want to push distance too far for Train Journeys to come into the picture [if possible] as a lot of travelling may de-rail my plot/ruin suspension of disbelief if done toooo much. 

Any ideas? 

Since this is Urban Fantasy civilisation needs to be fairly close? I reeeeally want to anchor this in modern Britain with little geographic discrepancies from real life. I could cite "magical dimensions" if I need to, but that might be pushing it for this type of novel. Character could have a car, or use the rail network, or whatever.

EDIT: Examples of equivolent areas in other countries might help me too actually. I haven't written firm location into the setting so far so I coooould migrate it ... with enough research to get around my "write what you know" rule


----------



## mythique890 (Oct 12, 2011)

So you know from my Wales thread that I've never been anywhere in the UK, but have you tried Google Earth?  I know this isn't the most accurate way to go about things, but when I needed a secluded setting for my story, I used it to cruise the Rocky Mountains until I found a place with almost no pictures linked to it.  I also found a places to set my story in Montana, Alaska, and Wales.  I know it's not as good as advice from a person, though.  Wish I could be more help!  Good luck!


----------



## The Blue Lotus (Oct 12, 2011)

I don't know anything about the UK. Too bad you are not setting shop in Michigan I know all the good spots in and around Ann Arbor. Luck.


----------



## JCFarnham (Oct 12, 2011)

Haha. Yeah I was expecting responses like this.

I glad you two were nice enough to indulge me for a while though, all comments will help, any advice at all for that matter, what isn't any good is no advice at all.

So yeah, thanks ^_^

EDIT: I chose London because I've never read much Urban Fantasy in such a setting. Plus I can extrapolate from my own experiences this way.. I just haven't been to any where like this blasted heath!


----------



## Deleth (Oct 12, 2011)

Well, technically it would be a sub-urban fantasy 

Most the Urban fatasy stories I've read take place in the big city so seeing something that is set in a more sprawled kind of area, but still close to the city would be a nice change of pace as a reader. 

I'm also not fammiliar with London as I live in Idaho so...yeah...

good luck!


----------



## JCFarnham (Oct 12, 2011)

Haha, again true. 

This project would split its time between these areas, with stuff involving the Faefolk in the country [or far suburban fringe, depending on locale heh,] and the general conflict of the whole thing being humans getting attack by "nasties" forcing both Human and Fae to take a long hard think about getting along, which would be mainly in urban areas.

^_^


----------



## Johnny Cosmo (Oct 12, 2011)

Most forest land and countryside in England is relatively close to a city. If you're looking for something more 'wild' (as in, less densely populated country), then you'd probably want to look at midland or north England, but away from the bigger cities up there (like Manchester). I'm currently living in Derbyshire, which would probably be a decent fit. The city is a decent size, and there is the Peak District. Of course there are villages surrounding the city of Derby, which might be a good fit for any human/fae interaction, and it's not like the characters will need to catch trains everywhere.

If you did want to put your characters in Derby, I'd be more than happy to help out. Other options are Wales and Scotland, but it sounds like you want an English flavour. The only places I know well enough to help further are Derby, Stoke-on-Trent/Staffordshire, and perhaps Northampton (a little further south).

Edit: I didn't realise you were from England too, so my suggestions are probably only as good as your existing ideas.


----------



## JCFarnham (Oct 12, 2011)

I went to University in Stoke-on-Trent, Newcastle to be precise. Though I could definitely statisfy my write what you know craving I'm not entirely sure my view of the area is what I'm looking for in regards to tooone. 

Hmmm.

If you take a show like Supernatural, they travel across the entire length of the USA with out breaking anyones concentration. I think I can get away with at least a small Fae population in some "country-like areas" near London.. And I mean, little more than 2 hours on a train and you can get from central london to central norfolk (which for those not up on there UK geography is fairly far in all honesty]

I think I'll write this with London and Hampshire type wilds in mind, but switch names if I find it gets to distracting for me to cope with. It's still fantasy and I can still argue an AU if I want to mess with real geography tooooooo much. 

Might not break suspension of disbelief... right?

Wizards did it? lol


----------



## Johnny Cosmo (Oct 12, 2011)

My only concern about setting it near London is that it is going to be more densely populated than everywhere else. Even the wild areas in London are going to have a lot of people hanging around...


----------



## JCFarnham (Oct 12, 2011)

I know.. that was my main issue with it all. 

It doesn't actually have to be London though I suppose, that much is certain. As long as I have a place where Faefolk can exist and where they can't exist, with the possiblity of a fancy-smancy library then all is well.

I did think about Scotland for a moment last night. I've been to Edinburgh a number of times for example and I can DEFINITELY see my setting's Wizards hanging around the place and using some of the catacombs as The Library or something... then there's the Festival season up there which could be a whole story in itself. My reasoning here is that I know you can get tours multiple times daily to the highlands, so although I haven't done much map research, I could see it working.

On the plus side I've never read Scottish Urban Fantasy...


----------



## mythique890 (Oct 13, 2011)

Ok, this is a bit off topic but I can tie part of it in...



> And I mean, little more than 2 hours on a train and you can get from central london to central norfolk (which for those not up on there UK geography is fairly far in all honesty]



Ha ha, I know we talked a little about the difference between the US and the UK on another thread, but it takes me _28-30 hours_ to get to my parent's house by car, and while we live on opposite sides of the country, by no means are we on opposite coasts.  I think you'd have to add about 16 hours to that 30 (straight driving, no breaks) to make it from East to West coasts maintaining a fairly regular latitude, if you could.  I don't know how long it would take by train, they're way underutilized here.

One reason I think it's so easy to set contemporary fantasy here is all the open space, especially in the west.  People are still everywhere, but you can find some really, really isolated places without much trouble.  Ironically, most urban fantasy here takes place in and around New York City (stupid, IMO, but since most writers/film makers seem to live in and around the city, it's WAY over represented in American media).  If they can do it with New York, you should be able to with London. (Yay!  The tie-in!)

My husband lived in Scotland for two years, so our first international trip will definitely be to the UK... someday.  He says he has yet to find a fish and chips place here that even approaches anything you have there.  Of course, we live in Utah, which is a bit landlocked.

Speaking of Scotland, didn't Harry Potter take place there for the most part?  But even I could tell it had an English flavor.  Or is everyone English?  Or British?  I get confused.  Doesn't one apply to the whole UK and one apply to people in England vs. the Scottish and Welsh?  And wait, doesn't J.K. Rowling live in Edinburgh?  But she's from England, right?  

I think I'm going to see if there's a "Where are you from and what's it like?" thread in chit chat, then I can stop stealing threads to ask silly questions.


----------



## Johnny Cosmo (Oct 13, 2011)

> Speaking of Scotland, didn't Harry Potter take place there for the most part? But even I could tell it had an English flavor. Or is everyone English? Or British? I get confused. Doesn't one apply to the whole UK and one apply to people in England vs. the Scottish and Welsh? And wait, doesn't J.K. Rowling live in Edinburgh? But she's from England, right?



English, Scottish, and Welsh people are all technically British, but it's most commonly used as a synonym of 'English'. I'm sure it's mostly to do with national identity.


----------



## JCFarnham (Oct 13, 2011)

Yeah. We're all British but you won't generally here anyone say that or "brit" for that matter (not near me anyway, we just stick with English). People from England, Scotland and Wales will use English, Scottish and Welsh respectively, and almost exclusively. Contrary to popular belief it does matter to us  hehe


----------



## mythique890 (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks for the clarification!  I believe it matters, that's why I thought I'd ask.   Besides, historically the English, Scottish, and Welsh are descended from different groups, right?  Different original languages, different cultures, so it's part of knowing where you came from.


----------



## Johnny Cosmo (Oct 24, 2011)

I thought I'd revive this thread with a very helpful video, incase you want more info...


----------



## myrddin173 (Oct 26, 2011)

Nice video though I would point out that the Irish hate the term "The British Isles" they prefer "The British-Irish Isles" which is the term.  I also have to write an eight page essay on why the united kingdom should be destroyed.  No not literally Mythic Scribes has to many members there.  Rather have Scotland, Wales, and Northern Ireland to gain there independence from England.


----------



## Johnny Cosmo (Oct 26, 2011)

Yeah, there are other terms too. I just read a few: Atlantic Archipelago (which sounds really cool!) and Anglo-Celtic Isles.


----------



## JCFarnham (Oct 27, 2011)

myrddin173 said:


> Nice video though I would point out that the Irish hate the term "The British Isles" they prefer "The British-Irish Isles" which is the term.  I also have to write an eight page essay on why the united kingdom should be destroyed.  No not literally Mythic Scribes has to many members there.  Rather have Scotland, Wales, and Northern Ireland to gain there independence from England.



Specifically on why they _should_ be destroyed? Tough break. The fact is, in terms of Wales at the very least, they rely on Parliment and our economy (what little is left of it) far too much to be declared seperate nations. Oh sure it could be done since they already have most of power over their constituents anyway, but I've always thought it would be too difficult for small countries to survive without. Then again maybe I'm just part of the brainwashed English masses! haha

Anyway, to get back on topic. I've decided to shift this project into Scotland, with the HQ in Edinburghs old town and Fae meetings in the nearby "Highland" areas. Surely that's not too much travelling ^^


----------



## Johnny Cosmo (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh, I meant to suggest Scotland. Good choice, I think.


----------



## Empathy (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm from the UK. Is this sort of thing what your looking for?
Cannock Chase 
It's not near a city however it's near a big university town and has a graveyard near by.


----------



## JCFarnham (Nov 30, 2011)

Just realised that I may not have mentioned this: I'm British myself.

I partly decided on Edinbrugh for the main location, because not only is it fairly well surrounded by wilderness, but because I've been there two or three times now. Now If you've ever been to Edinburgh you'll understand my attraction to it, it's a trully facinating place! Plenty of possibilities for urban fantasists (I believe it was even nominated for, or won most steampunk city in the UK. what ever that means haha)

Thanks for pointing out Cannock Chase for me! I'll definitely use something like that somewhere in Faebound, or in some shorts I'm planning on writing in the setting  Good call!

EDIT: I'll especially use Cannock Chase because of all the Black Dog sightings and stuff related to it in popular culture. nice.


----------



## Empathy (Dec 1, 2011)

No problem. I am a fan of folk lore and fantasy. So it may interest you about the blank panther on the chase and the history behind Castle Ring, a set of ruins that lay about a mile east to an old burnt out house. As well as 25 miles away the oldest estate in England, Shugbrough Hall.
I hope this helps that if you want any more information your free to contact me.

~Empathy


----------

